# MEGA upgrade to add SDS to SatNav Plus!!!



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Okay guys, you may recall a while back that I had heard about an upcoming software patch to 'enable' the SDS (Speech Dialogue System) is your SatNav Plus. Well, I'vee been tracking some forum threads and, at last, a bright spark in Germany (named Klaus  ) has cracked it! You download some software from his website and follow the instructions to update the software on your unit (its real model name is RNS-E). The unit MUST be an H model. Look in the 'Car' setting for your version. Mine is an H10.

I tried this today and it 90% works (tho' a bit more to do first - read later). - I now have an extra menu option that allows me to use the voice control button on the MFSW to voice control the Navigation unit, Radio, 6-CD player, Directory and telephone. For refrence to all the available voice commands, see page 177 of your RNS-E instruction manual.

Now, the caveat..... The voice control to bluetooth now doesn't work AND the SDS doesn't hear me. Both of these problems are connected. It's because the in-built mic that goes to the Bluetooth unit now needs to be routed via the mic-in and mic-out connection (in daisy chain fashion) of the RNS-E init. I am going to attempt this modification at the weekend. And by all accounts, that should make it alll 100% operational.

If the firmware is in the unit, but just needed turning on, which is all the software patch does, I question why could'nt Audi do this at the factory!?

Anyway - I would appreciate some help from anybody that has access to wiring info for the Mk2 to make my weekend job easier. Where is the bluetooth unit located? What is the route that the mic wires take from the mic in the roof binacle to the bluetooth unit?

Here's the instruction for the software patch....

Upgrading the RNS-E for SDS feature.

HW: H10
SW: 0550
MAP: M1N061018_EN0603.

Step 1: Download the updater â€˜patchingâ€™ software called RNSE_SDS.exe from www.naviedit.de

Step 2: Get the latest Map DVD and copy off the following files into a temporary directory:

00.VNS 
A2210138.MOT 
INDEX.TXT 
LDM.BIN 
LOADING.KWI

Step 3: Run RNSE_SDS.exe and open the above LOADING.KWI file... 
Then, just press SAVE (if the button is available, the file could be correctly patched and indeed already is...).

Step 4: Modify the INDEX.TXT file to contain "SOFIDX:0560" instead of "SOFIDX:0550", otherwise no update will happen...

Step 5: Burn the above files on a CD.

Step 6: Insert the CD on your RNS-E....

That's all...

Worst thing may happen is your RNS-E does nothing when inserting the CD and this means bad recorder or dirty lens... or even bad media...

It takes SEVERAL minutes to do the software update. Do not turn off the ignition, or start the car, during this phase, Be patient and follow the on-screen instructions on when to replace the upgrade CD (you just made) with the Map DVD.

8) 8) 8)


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

And, if anyone is interested to learn more about the RNS-E unit - this is the forum I have been following...

http://www.navplus.us/forum/viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a walkthrough in PDF on how to rewire. pm me your email adress and i can send it to you. Its in german though..


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

vanos said:


> I have a walkthrough in PDF on how to rewire. pm me your email adress and i can send it to you. Its in german though..


Thanks, mate. This will be really helpful - it might save me taking too many panels off.

PM sent.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Good work, Sir!

Mine doesn't have the Bluetooth Phone Prep, but do you know if it might be pre-wired for the microphone so I could just divert the wires to the back of the RNS-E? Bluetooth phone module would be mounted in a caddy under the drivers' seat IIRC


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

tt_drj said:


> Good work, Sir!
> 
> Mine doesn't have the Bluetooth Phone Prep, but do you know if it might be pre-wired for the microphone so I could just divert the wires to the back of the RNS-E? Bluetooth phone module would be mounted in a caddy under the drivers' seat IIRC


It is not prewired but don't worry, I have retrofited the original microphone. Next week I will post a guide for RNS-E retrofit with SDS :wink:


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Looking forward to reading that :wink:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

I have access to wiring diagrams. If you need any specific info let me know.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

piloTT said:


> I have access to wiring diagrams. If you need any specific info let me know.


Excellent piloTT.
What I need is the wiring path from the interior mic to the bluetooth unit. Also, I have a Bose system, so I believe that's why there are two mics in the interior rooflight unit - I suspect one is for the hands free and the other is for the bose 'background noise' input to control the AVC. Do you have a diagram to show which is which (maybe the Bose wiring schematic)?

Cheers.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

marcusgilbert said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> > I have access to wiring diagrams. If you need any specific info let me know.
> ...


That all seems to be correct. There should be a 4 pin back connector in the roof there that connects BOTH mic's. pins 1(Green) and 2 (Black) are for the phone mic, which go direct to the phone box, and pins 3 (green) and 4 (yellow) that go to the Bose box direct.
If you PM me a fax number I can send them to you if you need them.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

piloTT said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > piloTT said:
> ...


That's interesting. The green/black wired mic is on the passenger side! :? Typical Audi - not fully converted for RHD use - just like the hand-brake, tut! I'll swap those around and that should improve the mic pick-up for the hands-free phone.  :?

I don't have a fax here :? Any chance you could scan them to me via an email address? Sorry..


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Scan might be difficult.... I am stuck in a hotel in Moscow at the moment!
Can do it in a few days if you like when I get home or I can figure out how to take some screen shots and email them to you if you can PM me your address.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=92259
Looks good, but I'm a bit nervous about ripping trim panels off so soon


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

tt_drj said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=92259
> Looks good, but I'm a bit nervous about ripping trim panels off so soon


I know what you mean and I was a little aprehensive at first, but they pull off fairly easily. The A-Pillar panel is very strong and the clips are well secured, but watch out for the black one - see my comment to Graeme in the other post.

Th SDS works really well, and finishes off the SatNav+ with the polish it neded to get nearer to justifying its price. Why, oh why, didn't Audi enable this feature at the factory! :x


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Audi AG are offering SDS as aÂ â‚¬410 option:









It appears that Audi UK must have decided not to take it...


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

That's interesting tt_drj. I wonder if a microphone re-wire kit it available through Audi spares? If so, this would make the upgrade a lot easier. 
Or, perhaps I should offer to do the upgrade for a small fee.... say, â‚¬409.99
:lol: :lol:


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> That's interesting tt_drj. I wonder if a microphone re-wire kit it available through Audi spares? If so, this would make the upgrade a lot easier.
> Or, perhaps I should offer to do the upgrade for a small fee.... say, â‚¬409.99
> :lol: :lol:


I have bought the mic... about 50â‚¬ and very easy to connect :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

vanos said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting tt_drj. I wonder if a microphone re-wire kit it available through Audi spares? If so, this would make the upgrade a lot easier.
> ...


Did the mic come with the wiring and plug connectors to join in to the mic-in input of the RNS-E, and then from the mic-out output onward to the phone unit?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

If anyone is reading this thread for the first time and is confused - I have posted all the instructions on how to do SDS upgrade a separate thread. I don't know why I did that :? Sorry to add confusion.

See here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=92259
.


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> vanos said:
> 
> 
> > marcusgilbert said:
> ...


No, you have to buy the cables and pins seperately.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

vanos said:


> I have bought the mic... about 50â‚¬ and very easy to connect :wink:


Vanos, I'd be really interested to see how easy. Do you have any pics of the install process or a guide perhaps? Is it the OEM microphone that would be fitted if you's specc'd bluetooth phone prep? Where did you get it from please (Kufatec?)

Sorry, lots of questions!


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Audi Germany do indeed offer SDS on the TT - it must be ordered in combination with Navigation Plus (obviously), multifunction steering wheel and GSM preparation. It costs 285.00 (based on the configuration of the TT 3.2 I've ordered). German text below:

Sprachdialogsystem fÃ¼r Navigationssystem plus 
in Verbindung mit einem optionalen Multifunktionslenkrad kÃ¶nnen die Grundfunktionen von Navigation, Radioanlage, CD sowie Handyvorbereitung und CD-Wechsler sprachgesteuert bedient werden

Hinweis: 
- Nur bestellbar in Verbindung mit dem Navigationssystem plus und Multifunktions-Sportlederlenkrad
- In Verbindung mit Handyvorbereitung werden 285,00 EURO berechnet

I've emailed my dealer to see if this can be added given that my car has the "prerequisites" although it is not part of the option list (but I cannot imagine the Belgian and German spec differ much in any detail which is relevant).


----------



## fergusga (Sep 16, 2007)

Let us know how you get on...would be great to get this done by the dealer, not sure I fancy ripping my car apart!


----------



## bluetone (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello all,

I think I have read every guide there is on this topic (how to add SDS to RNS-E)...
..but still I dont understand.

I do not have the Bose system, so only one microphone in the roof light.
From the roof microphone there is one black (-) and one white(+) wire coming out. These wires go into a connection which changes them to green (+) and black(-) up in the roof light. These wires go down to the RNS-E if I am not mistaken to pin 1 (black wire) and pin 7 (green wire).
I wrote in another thread that I had a workshop put in some extra cables between the RNS-E and roof light. So now I have a blue cable in pin 4 going up to the roof (but not attached to anything up there. Also there is a yellow cable going from pin 10 up to the roof light but not connected to anything.

I have factory mobile phone preparation with both bluetooth and a cradle (which I dont use).

To what do I connect the blue and yellow cable to make this work?

I tried making a wiring diagram based on the description, but regardless of how many times I read the HOW-TO´s I only end up with drawing a diagram where the yellow and blue wires connect directly to the green and black cables respectively.
And if this is the correct way to connect it, there is no need fiddling up in the roof light, why not make the connection down by the RNS-e?

Would really appreciate any help on this topic!

Regards,

Mattias


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

marcusgilbert said:


> Okay guys, you may recall a while back that I had heard about an upcoming software patch to 'enable' the SDS (Speech Dialogue System) is your SatNav Plus. Well, I'vee been tracking some forum threads and, at last, a bright spark in Germany (named Klaus  ) has cracked it! You download some software from his website and follow the instructions to update the software on your unit (its real model name is RNS-E). The unit MUST be an H model. Look in the 'Car' setting for your version. Mine is an H10.
> 
> I tried this today and it 90% works (tho' a bit more to do first - read later). - I now have an extra menu option that allows me to use the voice control button on the MFSW to voice control the Navigation unit, Radio, 6-CD player, Directory and telephone. For refrence to all the available voice commands, see page 177 of your RNS-E instruction manual.
> 
> ...


Interesting post - I could quite possibly be asking the forums stupidest question ever? but what does this all mean? sPEECH dIALOGUE SYSTEM? ARE WE TALKING THE EQUIVALENT OF tEXT TO sPEECH LIKE ON tOMtOM? fORGIVE MY IGNORANCE - SORRY.


----------



## bluetone (Aug 25, 2008)

bluetone said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I think I have read every guide there is on this topic (how to add SDS to RNS-E)...
> ..but still I dont understand.
> ...


The software patch is the easy part. It is the physical rerouting of wires that is difficult. Anybody could explain how to do it?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

If I remember correctly........

At the moment the wires from the mic run directly to the Phone box bypassing the RNS all together. So now you have to run the mic wires to" Mic in" pins of the RNS then from the "Mic out" pins of the RNS to the phone box. So now the mic goes to the phone box VIA the RNS.

So.... Disconnect the mic in the roof and run connect it to the new cable you installed that runs back to the MIc in pins of the RNS. Run another new cable from the MIc out pins of the RNS back to the roof to join up with the original wires that the mic was attached to. Sorry... dont remember the colours though.


----------



## bluetone (Aug 25, 2008)

piloTT said:


> If I remember correctly........
> 
> At the moment the wires from the mic run directly to the Phone box bypassing the RNS all together. So now you have to run the mic wires to" Mic in" pins of the RNS then from the "Mic out" pins of the RNS to the phone box. So now the mic goes to the phone box VIA the RNS.
> 
> So.... Disconnect the mic in the roof and run connect it to the new cable you installed that runs back to the MIc in pins of the RNS. Run another new cable from the MIc out pins of the RNS back to the roof to join up with the original wires that the mic was attached to. Sorry... dont remember the colours though.


Hi!

Solved the problem.
The wiring was just like I thought. 
The reason I could not make any sense of it was because I was holding the connector upside down, making cable no. 1 (or what I thought was no. 1 actually being no. 12 and so on...


Thank you again!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Just been re-reading this post. Seems crazy as to why Audi UK haven't added SDS as standard function to the latest Audi Navigation System Plus (RNS-E). Anyone know if this function is now standard for new TT models ?


----------



## karlak (Jul 18, 2010)

Does anyont have a copy of the full instructions from 2007 ? followed the previous thread and the site is now "dead".

Cheers


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

A link from Toshiba's KB. However I'd like to know whether the latest RNS-E model have this function as standard? As no way would I attempt to do this. Great idea but I don't trust my strength and patience!

http://web.me.com/marcus.gilbert/Main/W ... T_MK2.html


----------



## karlak (Jul 18, 2010)

leenx said:


> A link from Toshiba's KB. However I'd like to know whether the latest RNS-E model have this function as standard? As no way would I attempt to do this. Great idea but I don't trust my strength and patience!
> 
> http://web.me.com/marcus.gilbert/Main/W ... T_MK2.html


Thankyou


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

leenx said:


> Interesting post - I could quite possibly be asking the forums stupidest question ever? but what does this all mean? sPEECH dIALOGUE SYSTEM? ARE WE TALKING THE EQUIVALENT OF tEXT TO sPEECH LIKE ON tOMtOM? fORGIVE MY IGNORANCE - SORRY.


You can see SDS beng demonstrrated here...

http://www.vwcruise.com/83.html


----------



## karlak (Jul 18, 2010)

igotone said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting post - I could quite possibly be asking the forums stupidest question ever? but what does this all mean? sPEECH dIALOGUE SYSTEM? ARE WE TALKING THE EQUIVALENT OF tEXT TO sPEECH LIKE ON tOMtOM? fORGIVE MY IGNORANCE - SORRY.
> ...


So these guys will do it for £95 if you have the RNS-e and bluetooth options fitted.


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

Does this work if you don't have the "mobile phone preparation" ?

Obviously I'm not trying to do anything with the phone, just want to control navi. etc by voice.

If I read it correctly after flashing it 90% works (as in everything except phone because it is still connected directly to the mobile phone prep. and not to the RNS-E). So am I correct in assuming the RNS-E has a built in mic?? (else it would work 0% after flashing, untill you rewire the mobile phone prep. mic)


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

para999 said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > A link from Toshiba's KB. However I'd like to know whether the latest RNS-E model have this function as standard? As no way would I attempt to do this. Great idea but I don't trust my strength and patience!
> ...


How do you mean a patch? my understnading this is an extra option you need to purchase SDS High? Or try your luck with the above? I'm really tempted to have a go at this myself.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

i've just purchased the 2010 model of the rsn-e and although the function is part of the navigation disc it doesn't work and there doesn't appear to be a patch available for it at the moment, i'm disappointed... but i'm sure given time someone will come up with the patch, i see a newer patch i.e 2009 has been added to the above link [/quote]

How do you mean a patch? my understnading this is an extra option you need to purchase SDS High? Or try your luck with the above? I'm really tempted to have a go at this myself.[/quote]

if you look at the link it talks about downloading from another link (http://www.naviedit.de) and swapping files i.e a patch.
what i'm saying is after making enquiries this won't work on 2010 models, i know i've tried it.
all i'm saying is if you've got the 2010 model rsn-e don't waste your time changing the routing of the mic without following the guidance first of swapping the files, which as i said it doesn't work.[/quote]

Ah I see! And well spotted!! Ok so now we need to know whether there is a patch / software for the 2010 version? Have you managed to check around via Google etc? I think theres and American site dedicated to the RNS-E just can't remember where?


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you thinking of this site?

http://audiforum.us/rns-e/


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep that's the site - Need to take a close look. Anyone else found anything?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

para999 said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Yep that's the site - Need to take a close look. Anyone else found anything?
> ...


Nice work! Just noticed you had when I went on there :lol: I'm doing some searching as well so keep each other posted!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

i've posted the question on that site will see what response i get 
i've also emailed the person on the navedit site that put together the last patch but he is german, i don't know german hope he can understand engerlish ( lol)[/quote]

Nice work! Just noticed you had when I went on there :lol: I'm doing some searching as well so keep each other posted![/quote]

ok got some news for you firstly had a reply from naviedit.de the answer is no they have no plans for a patch for this model.
secondly i've written directly to audi to tell them if the features on the set i expect it to work why has it been disabled and i wan't it working... don't hold your breath there but lastly and more importantly.

** hazzydayz ltd have replied to my mail and they can do it. when i asked them what they will do its update the software on the unit and re-route the mic for a cost of £175 fitted at my address on ceratin days or + £20 for a callout.
so the update is available but it seems only to certain people.**[/quote]

Good work, and thanks for finding out! So it is available to some and not others? strange, I wonder how they managed to get hold of this patch / update. Surely the least Audi could do is provide this to us? I'm also going to phone them and let you know how I get on!
Cheers.


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

para999 said:


> just upgrading thread.
> today have had SDS installed on 2010 rsn-e. for those that say it can't be done ( thanks audi ) yes it can.
> very happy with results.


So how did you go about getting it done?


----------

